# very surprised at friend's comment about circumcision in mexico and ecuador



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a group of friends, and we are all from other countries. One of my friends is from Mexico and the other from Ecuador. The one from Ecuador circ'ed her baby here (she wasn't even with her baby and didn't even know if they put anesthesia, when I asked her







: ) and she said everyone does it in Ecuador. My mexican friend also said that (even though she doesn't have any boys) she was going to circ if her girls were boys because everyone does it in Mexico. Now, after a conversation with her, she is anti circ. I sent her a video and she was shocked and she couldn't believe it.

Anyway, I'm from Chile and circumcision is unheard of. I am surprised because I thought all of South America didn't circumcise. Does anyone know what's going on??


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Apparently, they are taking their experiences with mothers that are here from those countries as what is happening in those countries. It is very rare for boys to be circumcised anywhere in South or Central America.

Frank


----------



## Eggie (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm Mexican and for now, living in Mexico. There are 2 practices that every hospital will offer to every new Mom: Circumcision and to make the ear holes for the earrings for girls. This is the same in Spain and I'm not sure about other countries in South America. Of course is nothing mandatory but the option is always available.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

That's sad to hear.


----------



## Brina (May 4, 2004)

I have a very good friend whose husband is an immigrant from Ecuador. It is most definitely not the norm there. he was very surprised the first time he saw her sons. He had never seen a circ'd penis before coming to the US.

My friend's two sons from her first marriage are circ'd, but since meeting and marry her current dh she is now very much against the practice.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

This is what I thought. I am from Chile and had never seen a circumcised penis in my life. My mom (American) even asked our pediatrician to circumcise my brother (my mother is american, and we were raised in Chile) and the doctor told her she was crazy, that they didn't do that there







ofcourse, that was before I educated her and now she's totally anti-circ


----------



## intymama (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi Carmen

You know I am from Ecuador and I have 5 brothers, 7 nephews 1 son and none of them are cirmucised (o yeah and my Dad, I asked my mom







).

I think your friend is making excuses and a bad one I must add. Definitely not true.

Jula


----------



## wackynaturelady (Oct 3, 2002)

My sister lives in Peru. I was surprised when she told me that circ is very common there. She thought it was cause of their strong Catholicism, but I have no idea if that's really why.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

I live in Mexico and although circumcision does exist, it is defenitely not the norm. I guess it depends on what area you live in-some areas may have higher rates than others. I know that my 2 year son only has one circumcised friend here, and my son is also the only circumcised boy in the church nursery. We live in the Monterrey area, which is the richest city in Mexico. When we told our pediatrician we wanted Gabe circumcised, he told us he would do it if we wanted but that it was not necessary or recommended by the AAP. I have friends from all over Mexico, from very varied social statuses and I only know one who circ'd her boys. Also, the hospital did not offer to circ him when he was born. I think that is a dying practice. I also don't see how being Catholic would increase the circumcision rates of a country. Jewish or Muslim, yes, but not Catholic. Anyway, these are just my experiences. Like I said, I suppose it depends on the area you live in.


----------



## wackynaturelady (Oct 3, 2002)

Nancy,
I am glad to hear it is phasing out there. I don't know about the Catholic thing, either. That's what she said. I do have to say, though, that around here, there is a high ratio of Christians doing it. It has had a history with Catholicism, or so I have read, because of 'anti-masturbation benefits'







I have also heard that people feel it is prescribed by the Bible. I don't want to get too into the religion thing, this is just what I hear. My views on circ have nothing to do with religion.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nancymom*
and my son is also the only circumcised boy in the church nursery.

Just curious Nancy, but if one or both of your twins is/are boy(s), are you going to circumcise again?

Frank


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah, circumcision is big amoung American Christian cultures but I am not sure why. What I hear alot (including from my dh) is that Jesus was circumcised, the Israelites were circumcised, etc. so it cannot be that bad. My experience has been that they circ because of tradition and misinformation, and the fact that it was done in the Bible only gives them more confidence in that practice, kwim? But it isn't for religious reasons they do it. My husband and I are missionaries here in Mexico and even within the Christian Church, circumcision is very rare. The more I travel and the more I read, the more I believe that circing is just an American tradition. Most people don't know why it got started and they don't care, it is just a part of the culture.

Anyway, I forgot to mention in my orginal post that I am of course very anti-circ and did not even want my son circ'd. My story is posted in the "if you regret circing" thread. Just wanted to clear that up!


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

Frank,
Oops, I think I was posting at the same time you were, so I missed yours. No, we are defenitely not circumcising any future sons. For a long time everytime I would change Gabe's diaper around anyone, it would almost bring me to tears because I was so embarrassed and regretful of what we had done to him. I hear Americans say they circ because they don't want their son to look different from everyone else. Well we have the opposite problem-my son is different from everyone because we did circ! I have my story posted in the "if you regret circing" thread. I didn't want my son to be circ'd but it was causing so much strain and stress on our marriage that I eventually gave in to my husband. It is something I will always regret, but at the time I thought it was the right thing to do. The good news is, my dh has come around and is very supportive of leaving our boys intact. He is not an "intactivist" or anything now, but he does realize circing is a very unnecessary practice. I only wish I could have convinced him sooner, but at least our future boys will be intact.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Nancy:

I'm sorry to hear that you have regrets but extremely happy to hear that you will not circumcise again!

I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to send you some links that address circumcision for Christians. It seems you might be a little foggy on that issue and as Christian missionaries, I feel it is information you and your husband might find illuminating.

Frank


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Done!

It took me quite a while to get the full impact of circumcising a Christian child. I read quite a bit even from gospels not published in contemporary Bibles and from the normal sources such as the KJV and NIV. King James is so archaic in it's language structure and word usage that it's hard to get the exact meanings sometimes and you have to concentrate so hard to understand what it's saying that it's easy to miss the whole message. The New International version is much easier since it uses contemporary language conventions but sometimes even it is hard to understand clearly. But like a penetrating oil eventually reaches it's goal, everything eventually coalesces into something that really has meaning. Sometimes, it's something that someone else says that is the jolt that finally puts it all togther.

Just a few weeks ago, a friend told me that he was questioning his religious convictions and circumcision was part of it. Even though many people are given the information that circumcision is against Christian and Christ's teachings, they still circumcise their sons. He said "Circumcising a child is like slapping Jesus in the face and saying 'Your sacrifice doesn't mean a thing to me.'" That pretty much sums it up in a nutshell.

Frank


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Just reminding everyone that the discussion of religious circumcision is not hosted here. Please take that discussion to PM.
Thanks!


----------

